# 1st Lt. KLEIN Harold



## FabioRAF (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi all

I need info, documents, photo of a B17-G 42-32014 shot down near Ferrara 
( Italy)
99th BG
347th BS
pilot: 1st Lt. KLEIN Harold

Thanks

Best Regards

Fabio


----------



## RabidAlien (Mar 30, 2009)

Try a couple of these sites:

The 99th Bomb Group in World War II

Lieutenant Harold KLEIN and Pvt. Jack C. KLEIN, served in WWII_Washington County Genealogy_PAGenWeb Project (newspaper clipping)

1942 USAAF Serial Numbers (42-30032 to 42-39757) (not much more than you already know)

Looking for info on the B-17 Jerry Killer later changed to Geronimo (thread in another forum asking about the same plane)

December 1944 USAAF Missing Air Crew Reports (accident reports...page shown only lists plane and number, but at the top you can order the full accident report)

http://freepages.military.rootsweb.ancestry.com/~hfhm/Roster/images/mills_do.jpg (this pic came up when I image.google.com searched for 42-32014)


----------



## FabioRAF (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## comiso90 (Apr 1, 2009)

good job rabid!

Take the "mills_do.jpg" off the end of the URL and there is a very cool images directory..

Index of /~hfhm/Roster/images


.


----------



## FabioRAF (Apr 1, 2009)

comiso90 said:


> good job rabid!
> 
> Take the "mills_do.jpg" off the end of the URL and there is a very cool images directory..
> 
> ...



Oh my God...

Great!

Thanks!


----------



## RabidAlien (Apr 2, 2009)

Heh....sorry, forgot to post the directory link. Whenever I find a good photo like that, I try to lop off the end of the link and see if there's any more good pics on the site. You'd be amazed what you can find that way!


----------



## FabioRAF (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks RabidAlien 8)


----------



## RabidAlien (Apr 5, 2009)

Google is your friend.


----------

